# Kondensator parallel zu einem Widerstand



## Rob Kobin (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo, folgenes:

Ich habe eine Schaltung, welche so aufgebaut ist:







Nun muss ich herausfinden, wann die Spannung am Kondensator einen bestimmten Wert erreicht. Wie mache ich das? Kann man dabei R2 einfach ignorieren? Dann wäre die Formal ja:

t = LN(1-Uc/U)*-Tau


Und kann ich außerdem für den zusammengefassten Widerstand aus R2 und C1 einfach folgendermaßen rechnen?

R2c = R2*Ladung in Prozent/100

Denn bei 0% Ladung ist ein Kondensator ja quasi ein Kurzschluss, und bei 100% ein theoretisch unendlich großer Widerstand. 

Danke, Gruß

EDIT: Und wie berrechne ich den Maximalen Stromfluss durch R1?


----------



## Proxy (13 Januar 2011)

Gib doch mal die ganze aufgabe mit Werten dann kann man es nachverfolgen


----------



## winnman (13 Januar 2011)

für Imax R1:  U/R1


----------



## marlob (13 Januar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> für Imax R1:  U/R1


als Ergänzung: Imax fliesst im Einschaltzeitpunkt t=0


----------



## marlob (13 Januar 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> Gib doch mal die ganze aufgabe mit Werten dann kann man es nachverfolgen


Um sowas zu berechnen braucht man erstmal keine Werte. Die Formel lässt sich auch so aufstellen. Werte kann man anschliessend noch einsetzen.


----------



## eNDe (13 Januar 2011)

*Kondensator parallel zu Widerstand*

Zu Beginn:
C1 ist entladen (Kurzschluss für Gleichstrom) --> Imax = U/R1
Am Ende:
C1 ist aufgeladen auf die Spannungsteilerspannung U2=Uc=U*R2/(R1+R2)
Jetzt fließt noch ein Strom von I=U/(R1+R2)
Wenn du die Spannung wegnimmst, entlädt sich C1 über R2 wieder auf 0V.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Januar 2011)

Hi,

hinter dem Spannungsteiler verbirgt sich eine Ersatzspannungsquelle mit Ersatzinnenwiderstand. Wenn Du also den Spannungsfall über R2 (den C erstmal weglassen) hast, hast Du die Höhe (Spannung) der Ersatzspannngsquelle. Der Innenwiderstand der Ersatzspannungsquelle ist R1//R2. Herleitung gabs mal auf der Schule, evenuell kann mans auf Wiki nochmals nachlesen. Wenn man nun die Ersatzspannungsquelle und Innenwiderstand hat, so ergibt sich ein simples RC-Glied, das sich mit dem bekannten Tau und Euler berechnen lässt.

so, nu erzähl mal, was Du bis morgen, 7:45Uhr, sonst noch zur Lösung der Aufgabe brauchst


----------



## marlob (13 Januar 2011)

Kondensator wegdenken
Spannung U1 an R1, U2 an R2 und den Strom I ausrechnen.
Spannungsquelle durch Brücke ersetzen
Ersatzwiderstand aus Sicht von R2 ausrechnen, in diesem Fall Parallelschaltung von R1 und R2.
In Originalschaltung R1 gleich Ersatzwiderstand setzen
In Originalschaltung Spannungsquelle gleich U2 setzen
In Originalschaltung R2 löschen
Jetzt kann man die ganz normale Formel aus jedem Formelbuch benutzen
Stichworte: Aufladevorgang, Thevenin


----------



## Rob Kobin (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo, danke für die zahlreichen Antworten, das wird mir sehr helfen! 



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hi,
> Der Innenwiderstand der Ersatzspannungsquelle ist R1//R2. Herleitung gabs mal auf der Schule, evenuell kann mans auf Wiki nochmals nachlesen. Wenn man nun die Ersatzspannungsquelle und Innenwiderstand hat, so ergibt sich ein simples RC-Glied, das sich mit dem bekannten Tau und Euler berechnen lässt.
> 
> so, nu erzähl mal, was Du bis morgen, 7:45Uhr, sonst noch zur Lösung der Aufgabe brauchst


 
Die Herleitung hat wohl was mit einer Differentialrechnung zu tun, womit ich bisher nie gearbeitet hatte... Zwar erscheint mir das nicht so richtig verständlich, wie aus einer Reihenschaltung eine Parallelschaltung wird, aber wenn das so ist...

Jedenfalls wars das schon, und das alles vor 7:45  Danke euch.


----------



## Proxy (14 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Um sowas zu berechnen braucht man erstmal keine Werte. Die Formel lässt sich auch so aufstellen. Werte kann man anschliessend noch einsetzen.



Schon richtig.
Aber wenn ich sehe das er ein Azubi ist kann ich es leichter für ihn mit Zahlenwerten als mit formeln zeigen.


----------



## Rob Kobin (14 Januar 2011)

Formeln sind schon gut, nur beim Umstellen von Formeln setze ich testweise gerne einfache Zahlen ein, um es zu überprüfen.
Übrigens bin ich zwar Azubi, aber bin nun in der Phase der Praxis und das theoretische Grundwissen habe ich, nur sind solche speziellen Dinge noch nicht aufgetaucht...

Jedenfalls habe ich dochnoch ein Problem, aber dafür muss ich wohl weiter auf die Schaltung eingehen.

Die Spannung an C1 soll nicht bei 100% Ladung meinen gewünschten Wert haben, sondern bei 2 Tau. Nun weiß ich aber nicht, wie ich das Wiederstandsverhältnis dimensionieren könnte, da wenn ich sie erstmal ohne Kondensator einrichte, erreicht dieser ja erst bei 100% die Spannung, und nicht bei 86,5% (2 Tau).

Wie berechne ich das? Reicht es wenn ich einfach rechne:

(Spannung bei 100%) = 1/0,865*(Zielspannung)

oder ist es komplizierter?


----------



## marlob (14 Januar 2011)

U (bei 2 tau) = 0,86 * Ugesamt
aber vorher die Schaltung so umrechnen, wie ich es schon in meinem vorherigen Beitrag angegeben habe.
Werte zum überprüfen einsetzen ist gut. Aber ansonsten immer mit Formeln rechnen. Dann kann man die auch für andere Werte leichter wieder verwenden.


----------



## marlob (14 Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein Screenshot damit man sieht, das die umgerechnete Schaltung (Beitrag 8)das gleiche macht.
Werte habe ich mal angenommen.
U=24 V, R1 = 100K, R2 = 200K, C1 = 100uF
daraus wird dann ein neues Ut = 16 V und R1 = 66,7K


----------



## Rob Kobin (14 Januar 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> U (bei 2 tau) = 0,86 * Ugesamt


Wenn ich mal annehme du meinst mit Ugesamt die maximale kondensatorspannung und nicht die spannung von der SPannungsquelle, ists ja quasi meine formel oben. Gutgut.

Danke nochmal für die Grafik, aber ich hatte es ja begriffen


----------

